# paint



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

Whats the paint code for farmall red? What brand is the best in yer guy's opinion's? Also do I want to use that self etching primer?
thanks
Ryan


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Ryan, 

I don't have answers to your questions, but what are you painting? Any pic now?


Greg


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

Well I want it for the moment to paint a trailer, but in the near futur I hope to buy a Farmall 400 or MD and I will be painting that.
Ryan


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Ryan,

Do a search on the web for Farmall if nobody can give you a detailed answer here.. There are many clubs and sites that are dedicated strictly to old Farmalls.

I think painting your trailer would be a good learning tool before you paint a tractor.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

:ditto: on the trailer painting, I painted 2 wagons and a car before I tackled some thing important like a tractor! 

I'm not sure about the self etching primer, but I get my paint from the CASE-IH dealer, you know it's the right stuff then! It's 2150 IH red. I hadn't previously, but I guess it's a good idea to use hardener with the paint, it'll give you a better shine, resists fading better, and not as likely to scratch.

One tip I've picked up, put on lots of paint, stop just BEFORE it runs! (Kinda like 1/4 turn before it breaks!:lmao: ) That's where practicing on other things come in handy.
Good luck buddy, it's a piece of cake!


----------



## TDK (Feb 8, 2004)

I agree with Partsman, on C/IH 2150 paint. It's all I use, but wouldn't care to try other name brand(PPG, etc.) paint. I do believe C/IH paint is very close to the correct IH color & doesn't vary from from one lot to another, as opposed to having it mixed. Price is also less than mixed paint. I also use Econo-Body 15117 Super Gloss Hardner, gives better shine and shine should last longer. in the past I haven't, but in future I am going to start using epoxy primer. It's highly recommended for use on bare metal surfaces aftersandblasting,stripping,etc. From what I've heard or read, the epoxy primer can be sprayed onto bare metal as well as body filler, self-etching cannot be sprayed over body filler. And old tractors always need some body filler. The problem really is that after strpping body panel and spraying with self-etching primer you'll need to fix some dents & dings. When sanding body filler you sand down to bare metal around filled area & cannot recoat with self-etching over filler, leaving an unprotected area that can only be coated some other primer that doesn't offer the same protection as self-etching. With epoxy , you can recoat the area, bare metal, filler and all. P.S. - I also highly recommend the C/IH # 1111B silver paint for rims. Use above mentioned hardner with it, it'll look almost like it's clear coated. Hope this helps!


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

farmallmaniac:

Simple question, simple answer. Click on the manual link below. That will take you to the main page - then click on Paint, Decals and Other Finish ?'s and then the Paint Chart. All of the IH paint codes available are there. I am constantly searching for new codes to add and if anyone has some that are not in the chart I would appreciate an email.

Oh, the paint codes cover all Farmall's, Implements, IH Trucks, Wagons and Tractors up until Case bought em out....

Hope this helps as well


----------

